# Block heater cords



## RLM

What gauge extension cord do you guys run for your block heaters ? I'm figuring I'll buy 50 ft ones, so I don't gave to worry if their long enough, just not sure what gauge. I don't want to spend more than is necessary, then have them disappear either.


----------



## SNOWLORD

Youll be fine with 12 gauge but zip tie them about 100 places and tie them around things or they can walk away, I have lost a few in my day. Also get the ones with the lighted ends so you can drive by and know they are on. Good Luck


----------



## Landcare - Mont

RLM;1357249 said:


> What gauge extension cord do you guys run for your block heaters ? I'm figuring I'll buy 50 ft ones, so I don't gave to worry if their long enough, just not sure what gauge. I don't want to spend more than is necessary, then have them disappear either.


Remember not to leave them all bundled up if they're too long; they can generate enough heat to melt their insulation if there's enough draw through them.

Oh yeah - and the biggie - remember to unplug BEFORE you drive away!


----------



## RLM

> SNOWLORD Youll be fine with 12 gauge but zip tie them about 100 places and tie them around things or they can walk away, I have lost a few in my day. Also get the ones with the lighted ends so you can drive by and know they are on. Good Luck
> Yesterday 05:21 PM


Of course 12 gauge would work, but that said. I need to buy 5 and 5 @ 50 ft 12 ga add up to a couple hundred. I looked up the block heaters (I think I go the right ones), but non the less most draw 750 watts, even the largest I found drew 1500, so that said, even a 16 ga cord (that I looked up) is fine, I'll probably go with 14, I do like the lighted end idea though.


----------



## snocrete

We have used 14 gauge for keeping a machine plugged in before. It worked perfectly fine.


----------



## RLM

Thanks I figured as much, I haven't worried about it in the past but we now have the ability to plug in & I don't make the call as to when we are plowing (they call me) on this account, I figure by keeping the machines plugged in it should buy me a little extra time not having to let them warm up, our oldest loader definitely needs to be plugged in any time below 40 or so the others would be fine, just need to warm up.


----------



## leolkfrm

loop your cords by the entry door so you remember to unplug....if plugged into a ground fault check it after you plug it in....a lot of times they trip when plugging in heaters...once reset it is fine


----------



## peteo1

even with a block heater you should still let the equipment warm up for a little bit. its easier on the drive motors and hydro pumps when the oil isnt twelve degrees.


----------



## tuney443

RLM;1358077 said:


> Of course 12 gauge would work, but that said. I need to buy 5 and 5 @ 50 ft 12 ga add up to a couple hundred. I looked up the block heaters (I think I go the right ones), but non the less most draw 750 watts, even the largest I found drew 1500, so that said, even a 16 ga cord (that I looked up) is fine, I'll probably go with 14, I do like the lighted end idea though.


You really should go with a minimum 12 gauge.You should never just ''meet'' the minimum required for anything electrical if possible.Whatever gauge you use,you will notice they get warm,the lighter gauge more so as they will sometimes bore a slot right through snow/ice.The lighter gauge simply has more resistance,thus more heat,so do not loop the cord onto itself,always have it strung out laying flat on the ground with whatever cord you decide on.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

tuney443;1372408 said:


> always have it strung out laying flat on the ground with whatever cord you decide on.


Not always the greatest plan if you get freezing rain or freeze/thaw cycles over a few days of not working.


----------



## RLM

Ended up buying 12 gauge, all HD had with lighted ends(good suggestion), one machine is still here plugged in which is fine, brought other out to site & plugged in, checked on it last night, light was off, GFI had triped, couldn't get it to reset & stay plugged in and active, everything was wet from all the rain we have had. Hopefully that is all it is, that machine is fine either way last year it was never plugged in, but without the lighted cord I wouldn't of caught it. Going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Cooter24

Are you guys leaving your equipment plugged in all the time or are any of you using timers?


----------



## RLM

Mine are plugged in all the time.


----------



## snocrete

RLM;1373294 said:


> Mine are plugged in all the time.


....ditto.....


----------



## tailboardtech

I usually get 2 or 3 freebies a year just gotta stop and pick them up off the road. I don't think I will ever buy an extension cord again lol I usually get the shortest one I need and loop it around the mirror or door handle on the truck so I don't forget it and 12 gauge is fine


----------



## leolkfrm

switch cords around might have gotten a bad one....try and keep 1 heater per circuit


----------



## PowersTree

I always ran the cords across the mirrors at my old job. I can't even count how many guys drove away with them plugged in, till we started making everyone back into their spot, drape the cord over the mirror.


----------

